
Show HN: Acme Blogs - gerges-beshay
https://acme.center/blogs
======
gerges-beshay
Acme Blogs, the first service of Acme Center. Very minimal MVP for what is
planned to be a feature-rich blogs platform service.

Developed using Firebase (Auth, Functions, Hosting), React, GraphQL, and
MongoDB.

Give it a try, and let me know what you think, and what you would like the
service to provide.

------
DrScump
There's no content and no sign-up mechanism.

~~~
gerges-beshay
If you click on the avatar icon on the top right, you get the option to sign
in using Facebook. Then you can add blogs and articles.

Good point though that I need to make that more clear in the UI somehow.

~~~
DrScump

      sign in using Facebook
    

... which I consider a fatal flaw.

~~~
gerges-beshay
You mean to use wording like "Sign in/up" instead of just "Sign in"?

~~~
DrScump
No, I mean to give Facebook any more page hits or demographic data.

